# Universal Google/Motorola Radio?



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Is there any oft possibility that now that Google owns Motorla that they will/could/possibly use certain things as a standard such as the radios used in Moto devices to avoid lawsuits?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Google only bought Motorola for the patents... I doubt it.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

i highly doubt they aren't going to tap into the vast array of moto products. Google TV could benifit from motos dvr/topbox's. Plus creating a standard for the devices wouldn't be a bad idea


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Google only bought Motorola for the patents... I doubt it.


Most likely they bought them to push their (Google's) android initiatives, not for the patents so much. They already had Moto using those patents on their own. OEMs don't wanna put ICS on their devices, keep updating them or do something else google wants done with Android OS? Well problem solved when you own one of them. Now the rest of the OEMs have to jump on board or they will look out of date.


----------

